

Ex-Valve hardware expert shares uncommon look inside the company - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/195786/ExValve_hardware_expert_shares_uncommon_look_inside_the_company.php

======
kbenson
All forms of government (management is no different) work great under specific
conditions. That Valve's flat (or pseudo-flat) structure doesn't work in all
instances, or for all groups, or for all projects should come as no surprise.
It may not even function well at the scales Valve operates at now, we have
very little prior experience to know.

Hopefully this is a case where it doesn't work in a specific instance, as it
would be a shame to see something so different and unique (within the
industry) have major structural problems so early.

